# extractor on rem. 742



## coonkilla (Nov 20, 2012)

Having problems with it pulling a spent shell, it will pull about 1 out of 15 spent shells,I have torn gun down and cleaned it good,extractor looks fine but it's not pulling shell,could it be the type of shell,with a thicker rim??????????


----------



## Nannyman (Nov 20, 2012)

Corelockt bullets?


----------



## LRanger007 (Nov 20, 2012)

Check the chamber for rust and the extractor for a slight chip off of the edge.  Broken or rolled extractors are very common on this gun.  Good luck on finding an extractor if you need one.   Try to find an old gunsmith, as that part has been out of stock for years.


----------



## 1devildog (Nov 20, 2012)

A few things to look for, check chamber for rust, check the case for abnormal markings or slight deformities, check the rim for slight tears of brass. These will point out chamber problems causing the case to stick in the chamber. Does the fired case come out easy or do you have to knock it out with a cleaning rod? If none of these things are visable pull your bolt, take a fired case and force into the bolt face under the extractor while  pushing the ejector in, you should not be able to pull the case free from under the extractor, if you can, you need to replace the extractor. Extractors and the rivits are available!!! you just need a few special tools to replace it and you need to know how to tune it. If you have any problems or questions just give me a shout.


----------



## mike bell (Nov 20, 2012)

Rim of bolt head is probly broke.  I had a 6mm for years trying to find a new bolt head.   742 bolts are famous for splitting at the extractor area.


----------



## coonkilla (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info,i'll try the corlocks first that is the cheap start, go from there


----------



## Yotedawg (Nov 21, 2012)

Save your money on the core lokts. As already mentioned it's most likely a rusty chamber. If it's not too bad it can probably be honed or polished out. If you aren't familiar with disassembly of the gun then take it to a smith.


----------



## vray1 (Nov 23, 2012)

coonkilla extractors if needed are available from brownels   numerich and a place here in ga called Miga gun parts thats were I bought a used bolt carrier from on the last 742 I repaired as stated above rust can form in chamber and cause the same problem  good luck other 742 parts are no longer available


----------



## vray1 (Nov 23, 2012)

coonkilla I am sorry I forgot to give you the phone number of miga gunparts it is 912 884 5616 they are excellent to work with


----------



## dick7.62 (Nov 25, 2012)

As mentioned above it may be a rough chamber.  Mine is so bad it couldn't be polished out.  It needs a new barrel.  Good barrels are very scarce.


----------



## leemckinney (Nov 26, 2012)

I had the same problem with mine.  Blow out everything with an air compressor when you disassemble it.  Mine had a small piece of the plastic dust cover inside.


----------



## Nannyman (Nov 26, 2012)

No dont get Core-Lokts
I have seen the Corelokts stick in these guns more than any other casing. They seem to expand more. Even after the chamber is cleaned, they still stick. Not sure why, just is.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 4, 2012)

Nannyman said:


> No dont get Core-Lokts
> I have seen the Corelokts stick in these guns more than any other casing. They seem to expand more. Even after the chamber is cleaned, they still stick. Not sure why, just is.



Core loks   are the only bullet my 742 will shoot and not jam up.


----------

